# Little Dead Girl



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Heya! Finally getting around to posting the final pics of this prop. I don't normally like children, but I've really taken to this one! :googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So creepy! What is the armature made from? How tall does it stand? I was taken by this in your haunt video. Love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> So creepy! What is the armature made from? How tall does it stand? I was taken by this in your haunt video. Love this kind of stuff.


Thanks! I have some WiP photos in this thread. This prop was loosely based of this tutorial.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice dress!:jol:


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice dress!:jol:


It is, isn't it! A great thrift store score. I actually have another off-green (and I mean off, like glow-in-the-dark green ) one that might be for a future big sister to this one! 

http://www.hauntforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Nice knockouts!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, when I saw your little dead girl I immediately thought of Creepy Shelly! She is one of my all time favorite props and I've wanted to make a little undead girl ever since I saw her several years ago. You really did a super job, she's every bit as creepy as Shelly!!! Way to go.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super creepy!
Nice work


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She is delightfully creepy!!


----------

